# Chytrid testing in the US



## darrensimps (Aug 23, 2009)

As I still haven't had my results back in almost 3 weeks on my pcr test thing, was wondering if anyone over there has an email address for people that test for chytrid in the US that I could speak with, I'm sure you guys could get results faster including the time for postage of the sample. 

Darren


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Here's one option for you.

Research Associates Laboratory, Inc. at vetdna.com


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks Glenn


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 23, 2009)

frogfreak said:


> Here's one option for you.
> 
> Research Associates Laboratory, Inc. at vetdna.com


Do you have an email address for them? Can't find one online?

Dar


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

darrensimps said:


> Do you have an email address for them? Can't find one online?
> 
> Dar


That's odd...No I don't. I lost it when my old comp crashed. 

You can fill out a feedback form. That's how I contacted them initially, I think.

Research Associates Laboratory at www.vetdna.com


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

Here ya go:
[email protected]
If they get your swabs in before noon central you will have results e-mailed to you that day.
You can also give them a call:
Research Associates Laboratory, Inc.
14556 Midway Road
Dallas, TX 75244
p: 972-960-2221
f: 972-960-1997
www.vetdna.com


----------



## Bcs TX (Sep 13, 2008)

BTW I always forward their e-mail with results to the person I purchased the frogs from for their info along with any other test results, it is always appreciated.


----------



## darrensimps (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks for your help, going to order some swaps from them tomorrow I think, cost me £96 for a test here and has been 3 weeks with no results!! 


Thanks again!


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Dar,have you tried PAL labs? I'm presuming you got this done up North.

PALS vetlab

best

Stu


----------

